#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Preciso: Link Dedicado em fibra em Contagem MG

## rogeriosims

Prezados,

Preciso de link dedicado 20MB em Contagem/MG - Região Várzea das flores.

Alguém possui rede nessa região?

----------

